# WARNING FOR SLINGSHOT FANS IN HOLLAND



## Viper010

In the Netherlands, it is legal to buy, sell, and own slingshots, and to shoot them on private grounds provided you make sure the projectile can not leave the shooting terrain (proper backstop).

However, when my backpack got searched by the cops about a week ago, and a slingshot was found inside, I was obliged to spend the night in police custody and got a €232,- fine. And of course, the slingshot was confiscated.

Also, I now have a CRIMINAL RECORD for CARRYING ILLEGAL ARMS .

Gotta love this country, and it's inexplicable rules and regulations.... ????


----------



## unkraut

Moin moin,

OH Oh Oh.....

I hope it was not your best slingshots ???
However, it is damn annoying !!!
I always thought they must belong to the fetch, carry in the car. And the balls must be removed separately ....

Ich hoffe, es waren nicht deine schönsten slingshots???
Es ist aber verdammt ärgerlich!!!
Ich dachte immer, man darf sie ausserhalb der reichweite, im Auto mitführen. Und die Kugeln müssen getrennt davon aufgehoben werden.....

Thanks.....


----------



## treefork

It's the shoes. Your police are uptight because their feet hurt. Soft leather shoes will do the trick.

View attachment 73187


----------



## Charles

There is no explaining when charges will be laid. If you could claim you just bought it and were taking it home from the seller ... or you had just sold it and were delivering it ... or had some other valid excuse, perhaps you would have escaped a charge. When carrying a slingshot in such circumstances, you would be well advised to take the bands off and carry them separately, perhaps in a zip lock plastic bag. Yep, that would be inconvenient, but it sure beats a police charge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial

time to learn how to shoot without a frame, bareback style of shooting


----------



## Nicholson

Sorry to hear about this. Where I'm from I could shoot a gun inside the city and that is just a minor weapons misconduct charge until it's your 3rd one, then they drop the hammer. Thank you for reminding me to count my blessings and love my freedom. The more you remove and re-install the bands from your forks the more normal it will be, you'll get used to it.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Lol this is foocking ridiculous... sorry for your loss. I wouldnt pay them shait.

Why the heII did you allow them to search your backpack. They (police) cant do that if you dont allow them. Not here in Slovakia, not in USA, and i bet not in Holland.


----------



## Nobodo

It's a sad world where you can tilt at windmills but cannot carry a slingshot in a backpack.

I wonder if it would be considered a crime if it was unbanded?


----------



## Viper010

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Lol this is foocking ridiculous... sorry for your loss. I wouldnt pay them shait.
> 
> Why the heII did you allow them to search your backpack. They (police) cant do that if you dont allow them. Not here in Slovakia, not in USA, and i bet not in Holland.


I did not "allow", I had very little choice. I was arrested on an "illegal" rave party for minor drug charges which were subsequently dropped. The slingshot was found at the bottom of my backpack, I had actually forgotten it was in there.

Actually, what I'm most bummed out over, is the fact I now have a criminal record for carrying illegal arms.

I will be contacting my attorney to see if I can get the fine and charges dropped, but I expect I will have to pay up. Oh well....


----------



## Viper010

treefork said:


> It's the shoes. Your police are uptight because their feet hurt. Soft leather shoes will do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download.jpg


Lol Treefork

The sign behind the officers in the picture sais "beware of pickpockets"

But the only pickpockets that were ever able to steal from me, were these, wearing uniforms.... ????

The shoe issue has been resolved by now, but it has done nothing to cure their sh!tty attitude I'm afraid.

In the future, I will make very very sure that when I visit a rave, my pack will only contain what I need there and no more stray slingshots.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Now we know what gun grabbers do after they get the guns.


----------



## Charles

Viper010 said:


> JohnKrakatoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol this is foocking ridiculous... sorry for your loss. I wouldnt pay them shait.
> 
> Why the heII did you allow them to search your backpack. They (police) cant do that if you dont allow them. Not here in Slovakia, not in USA, and i bet not in Holland.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not "allow", I had very little choice. I was arrested on an "illegal" rave party for minor drug charges which were subsequently dropped. The slingshot was found at the bottom of my backpack, I had actually forgotten it was in there.
> 
> Actually, what I'm most bummed out over, is the fact I now have a criminal record for carrying illegal arms.
> 
> I will be contacting my attorney to see if I can get the fine and charges dropped, but I expect I will have to pay up. Oh well....
Click to expand...

It sounds like that was your real problem ... "illegal rave party and drug charges". If you are knowingly participating in illegal activities, then it is very unwise to carry something with you that could be considered to be a weapon. The fact that you forgot it was in your backpack is no excuse ... as an adult, it is your responsibility to keep track of it. I, too, would have worries about someone taking a slingshot to a rave, particularly if they were doing drugs. "I forgot it was in there" is too facile for the authorities to take it as an excuse.

Good idea to check with a lawyer. As a first offender, you might well be able to get it dismissed. Having a criminal record for illegal weapons is no joke.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Susi

That's why I left nanny land USA and moved to Ecuador...well one reason among several. If your SS was legal I'd say your human rights lawyer and you have a wonderful set of (likely several concurrent) liability suits you can profit from THEN move with that award money to fund the trip and set up shop in a free country. Get it? That is if indeed you were arrested ONLY FOR having a slingshot (which at this point I doubt).

If you try to immigrate to another country that country de jour will need a police record rap sheet that is CLEAN to allow you to immigrate and it doesn't appear you have such a clean record. Often times felons also can't get a passport from their home country, depends on the felony or crime. You may just have to stay in Holland or finagle some sort of work permit in another country. I wouldn't give you ten cents for any country in Europe, too expensive, full of like kind nannys and restrictions etc.. Spain and Italy maybe. If you have a good skill you can "sell" you are in business in China..they need/want talented foreigners...pay well for appropriate jobs, good benefits. Teaching is a good thing to do in China other than eating.

First see if you can get your record cleaned up..you may need legal assistance for that, if it's cleanable. Second, do some tours of countries first, don't take the first option immediately...analyse things, ti's the rest of your life you are toying with here.

Charles' nylon dog bone fork, injected molded plastic for several euros without bands would not qualify as a slingsot, bands somewhere else on your person tucked away. A Nylabone or Chinese copy that's good and sturdy online for four dollars USD I saw... why aren't all plastic injection slingshots that cheap? Profit.


----------



## Nicholson

My multiquote doesn't work. As Charles said the drug charges were the underlying problem. They probably wanted you to cop to at least something so the weapons charge stuck. I would definitely talk to a lawyer, I was in the same boat as you once. Every case is different but if you have a good lawyer it can be reduced or dropped. Say that the slingshot was a paperweight or something, but I wouldn't go down without a fight on such a ridiculous charge.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

should have run faster.


----------



## TLG_Catapults

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Lol this is foocking ridiculous... sorry for your loss. I wouldnt pay them shait.
> 
> Why the heII did you allow them to search your backpack. They (police) cant do that if you dont allow them. Not here in Slovakia, not in USA, and i bet not in Holland.


Im searched very frequently , for no reason , it is so frequent thet I have just gotten used to it .


----------



## NoobShooter

TLG_Catapults said:


> JohnKrakatoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol this is foocking ridiculous... sorry for your loss. I wouldnt pay them shait.
> 
> Why the heII did you allow them to search your backpack. They (police) cant do that if you dont allow them. Not here in Slovakia, not in USA, and i bet not in Holland.
> 
> 
> 
> Im searched very frequently , for no reason , it is so frequent thet I have just gotten used to it .
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## wll

None of my bags has anything sling shot or ? related in it. I have bags that have slings in them, but they are used when going to the outdoors and have a lock on them ... yes, even here in the good old USA for a sling shot I have a lock on them, I don't trust any body or any bodies perception of the law ! and yes I usually have ammo in one bag and the sling in another and they are in the truck .... just like a gun !

I don't want any trouble !

wll


----------



## Viper010

Charles said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnKrakatoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol this is foocking ridiculous... sorry for your loss. I wouldnt pay them shait.
> 
> Why the heII did you allow them to search your backpack. They (police) cant do that if you dont allow them. Not here in Slovakia, not in USA, and i bet not in Holland.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not "allow", I had very little choice. I was arrested on an "illegal" rave party for minor drug charges which were subsequently dropped. The slingshot was found at the bottom of my backpack, I had actually forgotten it was in there.
> 
> Actually, what I'm most bummed out over, is the fact I now have a criminal record for carrying illegal arms.
> 
> I will be contacting my attorney to see if I can get the fine and charges dropped, but I expect I will have to pay up. Oh well....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like that was your real problem ... "illegal rave party and drug charges". If you are knowingly participating in illegal activities, then it is very unwise to carry something with you that could be considered to be a weapon. The fact that you forgot it was in your backpack is no excuse ... as an adult, it is your responsibility to keep track of it. I, too, would have worries about someone taking a slingshot to a rave, particularly if they were doing drugs. "I forgot it was in there" is too facile for the authorities to take it as an excuse.
> 
> Good idea to check with a lawyer. As a first offender, you might well be able to get it dismissed. Having a criminal record for illegal weapons is no joke.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

The fact that I got arrested for possession of ONE xtc tablet that was strictly for personal use, the fact that a small gathering of some 30 friends and aquaintences is considered an "illegal rave", the fact that they take away my slingshot but give back my knife, the fact they stick me with a criminal record for a "kids toy".... All equally friggin rediculous if you ask me....

However, this thread was not created to complain about the way I was treated, merely as a cautioning tale to prevent other people from suffering the same fate.

@Suzi n Ghost....
I don't run, I stand my ground and fight. I say it is time for revolution, not emigration. But that's another matter entirely.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Even if you are on an gathering thats deemed illegal, they still have no right to search you.

Edit: only if you allow it - volunteer.


----------



## Viper010

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Even if you are on an gathering thats deemed illegal, they still have no right to search you.
> 
> Edit: only if you allow it - volunteer.


The police blocked the exits, and had us all wait in line while being watched by several officers and police dogs. Nobody was allowed to leave the premises without being subjected to searching of their person and luggage.
I shall be asking my attorney wether or not this was legal to begin with but the fact of the matter remains: it happened.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...


----------



## Nobodo

The Netherlands is the biggest supplier of XTC (ecstasy, MDMA) to other countries; most of the world's supply came from there. Largely because of that, ecstasy was made a Schedule 1 (highest level) drug with the highest priority for investigation and prosecution. Probably no charges were filed in this case because of the small amount found.

However....doing a quick internet search... it appears that slingshots are considered illegal in the Netherlands and are actually in the highest category of illegal weapons "Category I. Carrying them is not allowed without any exceptions"

For example, another forum that I cannot provide a link to here describes the laws surrounding slingshots in the Netherlands in detail..

Do a google for *"The law on slingshots in your country" *and you'll find a discussion on the topic.

If police blocked all exits before anybody could leave, this was most likely in a public place and the police had plenty of reason to believe illegal activities were going on. I'm guessing that gives the police all the rights they need to search the attendees.

When I was in the military I lived off-base and took a bus to get to/from work. If I worked on a weekend day I would have to take a different bus than normal, and it was a 3 mile walk before 5am to get to the bus stop. I didn't want to wear my military uniform on the bus, so I would carry it in a "ditty bag".

I guess seeing somebody walking along a Miami street before 5am carrying a ditty bag looked pretty suspicious to the police.

On a few occasions a police car stopped by me, one or two cops got out, and they questioned me about where I was going, where I was coming from, etc.

The first time this happened, when I was asked if they could search my bag I allowed it.

The other times I said I would not allow my bag to be searched, and the police just left.

There was no reasonable grounds for them to do the search.

That sounds a little different than what happened in this thread.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

I do not understand your original post. Can you shoot a SS on private property providing that you have a proper backstop? If that is so why is it against the law to own one? Did you know the law before you were stopped and seached by the police?

I am sure I have traved through the State of New York a few times with a wrist rocket in my camper........but then I was not taking place in a rave or using drugs.

Reminds me of a big guy, back in the 50-60's who used to dress as a Viking and stand around Time Square holding a spear with a long,sharp, metal spear point. Well, the police first made him put a cork on the spear point.....then they made him get rid of the metal point completely. All he had was a six foot pole......then, I guess got old and died. I didn't live in New York but, always would look for him when I visited the city. Can't remember his name. I should look it up on google.


----------



## Nobodo

Grandpa Pete, from what I've read slingshots are not legal anywhere in the Netherlands, or to carry unbanded even.

But your story about a Viking in Times Square reminded me of the Denver Bronco's Barrel Man. 

Somehow I'm glad you looked for the Viking in Times Square instead of the Naked Cowboy. :rofl:


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Nobodo said:


> Grandpa Pete, from what I've read slingshots are not legal anywhere in the Netherlands, or to carry unbanded even.
> 
> But your story about a Viking in Times Square reminded me of the Denver Bronco's Barrel Man.
> 
> Somehow I'm glad you looked for the Viking in Times Square instead of the Naked Cowboy. :rofl:


I was unable to find anything about the 1950 Viking guy but, I sent an e-mail to my cousin who lives out there....perhaps he'll remember.

Yes, we miss the Bronco Barrel Man but I think his son has now taken up the barrel. I will look for him at Sunday's game.......on TV.

Think I will take a look at the Naked Cowboy....is there a Naked Cowgirl????


----------



## Nobodo

Grandpa Pete said:


> Nobodo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Pete, from what I've read slingshots are not legal anywhere in the Netherlands, or to carry unbanded even.
> 
> But your story about a Viking in Times Square reminded me of the Denver Bronco's Barrel Man.
> 
> Somehow I'm glad you looked for the Viking in Times Square instead of the Naked Cowboy. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> I was unable to find anything about the 1950 Viking guy but, I sent an e-mail to my cousin who lives out there....perhaps he'll remember.
> 
> Yes, we miss the Bronco Barrel Man but I think his son has now taken up the barrel. I will look for him at Sunday's game.......on TV.
> 
> Think I will take a look at the Naked Cowboy....is there a Naked Cowgirl????
Click to expand...

Haha, funny you would ask that!

It seems that the panhandler who started out as "The Naked Cowboy" to get handouts on Times Square has been successful enough that he is now incorporated and has hired a number of Naked Cowboys and Naked Cowgirls.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/11/naked-cowboy-wife_n_5669760.html


----------



## Viper010

Nobodo said:


> The Netherlands is the biggest supplier of XTC (ecstasy, MDMA) to other countries; most of the world's supply came from there. Largely because of that, ecstasy was made a Schedule 1 (highest level) drug with the highest priority for investigation and prosecution. Probably no charges were filed in this case because of the small amount found.
> 
> However....doing a quick internet search... it appears that slingshots are considered illegal in the Netherlands and are actually in the highest category of illegal weapons "Category I. Carrying them is not allowed without any exceptions"
> For example, another forum that I cannot provide a link to here describes the laws surrounding slingshots in the Netherlands in detail..


If this is true, I have been misinformed by the police.

I was told they were basicly regarded in the same way as airguns, i.e. You can own one or more, and shoot on private grounds provided you do so under safe circumstances, but illegal to carry in public. Told by police officers, just to be clear.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Nobodo said:


> Grandpa Pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobodo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Pete, from what I've read slingshots are not legal anywhere in the Netherlands, or to carry unbanded even.
> 
> But your story about a Viking in Times Square reminded me of the Denver Bronco's Barrel Man.
> 
> Somehow I'm glad you looked for the Viking in Times Square instead of the Naked Cowboy. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> I was unable to find anything about the 1950 Viking guy but, I sent an e-mail to my cousin who lives out there....perhaps he'll remember.
> 
> Yes, we miss the Bronco Barrel Man but I think his son has now taken up the barrel. I will look for him at Sunday's game.......on TV.
> 
> Think I will take a look at the Naked Cowboy....is there a Naked Cowgirl????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, funny you would ask that!
> 
> It seems that the panhandler who started out as "The Naked Cowboy" to get handouts on Times Square has been successful enough that he is now incorporated and has hired a number of Naked Cowboys and Naked Cowgirls.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/11/naked-cowboy-wife_n_5669760.html
> 
> google "Naked slingshoter" ....LOL
Click to expand...


----------

